# The Pursuit of Happyness (Extra) - Rubiks Cube



## pjk (Apr 24, 2008)

The Pursuit of Happyness (Extra) - Rubiks Cube


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow! Nice Video!


----------



## Dene (Apr 24, 2008)

"Like many other cubers, Leyan Lo can also solve the cube using only one hand!!!" 

No way!


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol it would take 14 million, million years. you mean, like 14 trillion??????


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice now I really want to see the pursuit of happiness


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 25, 2008)

"Solving the rubiks Cube while making out, you know theres just no way to stop these crazy records that are popping up around the cube"

UM.... where the hell does this guy get his sources from? since WHEN was this a category??? lol


----------



## F.P. (Apr 25, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> "Solving the rubiks Cube while making out, you know theres just no way to stop these crazy records that are popping up around the cube"
> 
> UM.... where the hell does this guy get his sources from? since WHEN was this a category??? lol





Tztz, heard that too and did it...though, didn't make a video. 

Next one is team-bfd-solve while making out. : D


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 25, 2008)

ummm... yeah.... lol


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 25, 2008)

F.P. said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > "Solving the rubiks Cube while making out, you know theres just no way to stop these crazy records that are popping up around the cube"
> ...



LOL now onto ,BLD while skydiving from 600ft using Dan Brown's begginer technique with no finger tricks....


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 25, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> "Solving the rubiks Cube while making out, you know theres just no way to stop these crazy records that are popping up around the cube"
> 
> UM.... where the hell does this guy get his sources from? since WHEN was this a category??? lol



Shelley Chang...


----------



## hait2 (Apr 30, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> lol it would take 14 million, million years. you mean, like 14 trillion??????



the reason it was said 'million million' is due to the ambiguity between the long trillion and short trillion which is eliminated when you say million million. =/
fun video though


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 30, 2008)

hmmm....

I would like to try drunk solving.

And i laugh whenever i toy with the idea of someone solving a cube on acid


----------



## genwin (Apr 30, 2008)

maybe more vids like this to come...


----------



## immortalcube (May 2, 2008)

anyone else see the movie just for the parts about the rubik's cube?
What I want to know is, when the cube first came out, was it really that hard to solve? Like when the guy in the movie was talking about that one math professor who managed to solve it in "only 30 minutes"?


----------



## Cerberus (May 2, 2008)

only 30 minutes from getting the cube to solving it, as I understand it and that's realy fast when you have to figure out everything yourself, I think the cube wasn't harder to solve then it is now when you solve it on your own, why should it?
It's all about how much ambition you have to do it and when you really try it you can solve it.


----------



## abbracadiabra (May 2, 2008)

immortalcube said:


> anyone else see the movie just for the parts about the rubik's cube?
> What I want to know is, when the cube first came out, was it really that hard to solve? Like when the guy in the movie was talking about that one math professor who managed to solve it in "only 30 minutes"?



The difference between then and now isn't how hard the cube was to solve - the cube didn't change, the world did. 

Today, when you buy a Rubik's cube it comes with a neat little instruction book that walks you through a step by step solution. If you can't follow those instructions you go to google and type in "Rubik's Cube Solution" and can take your pick among hundreds of websites teaching various methods. When you want to improve your skills you go to youtube, and hopefully get lucky enough to pick Badmephisto's videos out of the multitudes. And you find a forum like this where you can talk to other cubers, and share helpful hints. 

Rubik's cubes were the rage when they first came out in the '80s. Everybody I knew *had* to have one. But I was the only person I knew who kept mine for more than a few weeks. Most people couldn't solve it and there was nowhere to turn for even a helpful hint. It didn't come with instructions, there was no google, there was no youtube, Badmephisto wasn't even born and there was no internet. Is it any wonder they lost popularity? Within a few years the only place you could find a Rubik's cube was in a second hand store or at a flea market.


----------

